# حكايات ممتعة في تطوير الذات



## اني بل (16 أغسطس 2015)

يحكى أن امرأة زارت صديقة لها تجيد الطبخ لتتعلم منها سر " طبخة السمك" ؛ وأثناء ذلك لاحظت أنها تقطع رأس السمكة وذيلها قبل قليها بالزيت ، فسألتها عن السر ، فأجابتها بأنها لا تعلم ، ولكنها تعلمت ذلك من والدتها ؛ فقامت واتصلت على والدتها لتسألها عن السر ، لكن الأم أيضا قالت أنها تعلمت ذلك من أمها ( الجدة ) ؛ فقامت واتصلت بالجدة لتعرف السر الخطير ، فقالت الجدة بكل بساطة : لأن مقلاتي كانت صغيرة والسمكة كبيرة عليها !
مغزى القصة :
أن البشر يتوارثون بعض السلوكيات ويعظمونها دون أن يسألوا عن سبب حدوثها من الأصل !!


أما القصة الثانية ، فهي عن رجل وقف يشاهد فراشة تحاول الخروج من شرنقتها ، وكانت تصارع للخروج ثم توقفت فجأة ، وكأنها تعبت ، فأشفق عليها ، فقص غشاء الشرنقة قليلا ليساعدها على الخروج ؛ وفعلا خرجت الفراشة ، لكنها سقطت ، لأنها كانت ضعيفة لا تستطيع الطيران كونه أخرجها قبل أن يكتمل نمو أجنحتها.
مغزى القصة :
أننا نحتاج لمواجهة الصراعات في حياتنا خصوصا في بدايتها ، لنكون أقوى وقادرين على تحمل أعباء الحياة وإلا أصبحنا ضعفاء عاجزين !


أما القصة الثالثة ، فتتعلق بأحد مديري الإنشاءات الذي ذهب إلى موقع البناء ، وشاهد ثلاثة عمال يكسرون حجارة صلبة ، فسأل الأول : ماذا تفعل ؟ فقال : أكسر الحجارة كما طلب رئيسي ؛ ثم سأل الثاني نفس السؤال فقال : أقص الحجارة بأشكال جميلة ومتناسقة ؛ ثم سأل الثالث فقال : ألا ترى بنفسك ، أنا أبني ناطحة سحاب ؛؛؛ فرغم أن الثلاثة كانوا يؤدون نفس العمل ، إلا أن الأول رأى نفسه عبداً ، والثاني فناناً ، والثالث صاحب طموح وريادة.
مغزى القصة :
أن عباراتنا تصنع إنجازاتنا ، ونظرتنا لأنفسنا تحدد طريقنا في الحياة.


----------



## geegoo (8 أكتوبر 2015)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ...
عاشت ايديكي ..


----------



## SH-Jesus-SH (22 يناير 2016)

*سلمت يداك*


----------



## سانتي (6 سبتمبر 2016)

*أعتَقِدُ أنَّ التنميَّةَ البشريّة تُساعِدُ الناسَ في الإنجازِ و العَمَل اكثَرَ مِن غيرِها ,,
أيضَاً للعقلِ الباطِن ولما نُصوِرُهُ لأنفُسِنا دورٌ فِي هَذا ")

قِصَصٌ جَميلَةٌ حَقاً, 
شُكراً خيتا,,~*​


----------

